
Netflix Uses Footage of a Canadian Tragedy “As Entertainment” in Bird Box - sigmaprimus
https://www.narcity.com/netflix-is-under-fire-for-using-footage-of-a-canadian-tragedy-as-entertainment-in-bird-box
======
Memosyne
We've reached a point in cinema where people want to see realistic violence
and destruction. As a result, we have CGI footage of events that look just as
if not more tragic than real tragedies. Yet here we are, complaining that
creators shouldn't use footage of real events and instead use something
similar generated by a computer. Somehow this gives us a sense of complacency?
Somehow with the removal of that clip the movie becomes entertaining? I find
that pretty strange.

